# Kelp4less Customer Appreciation day - sale



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

https://mailchi.mp/kelp4less/customer-appreciation-day-10-01-2020?e=334c28d11b


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Just noticed the same, coupon code "HAPPYPLANTS" gets you an extra 5% off your order.


----------



## Mardel74 (Aug 16, 2020)

What products you recommend ?


----------



## yardnutz (Jul 11, 2018)

Mardel74 said:


> What products you recommend ?


Extreme Blend


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

Green Lawn & Turf. It's 2 parts Extreme Blend with 1 part each of Iron Sulfate, Molasses Powder and extra Humic Acid. Coupon code *NELCA* gets you an extra 25% off.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

Every single link i've ever tried to access kelp4less is a dead end "site cant be reached".


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

BigBoxLawn said:


> Every single link i've ever tried to access kelp4less is a dead end "site cant be reached".


My work's IT department blocks this site on my work laptop.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

lawnphix said:


> Green Lawn & Turf. It's 2 parts Extreme Blend with 1 part each of Iron Sulfate, Molasses Powder and extra Humic Acid. Coupon code *NELCA* gets you an extra 25% off.


Thanks. Bought a pound for $21 and free shipping.


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> Thanks. Bought a pound for $21 and free shipping.


Good stuff. It may be sticky from the molasses, so it's probably easier to weigh it than measure by volume. I generally use 1/2 oz. per gallon per 1,000 every 1-2 weeks; though you can apply more, less frequently.


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

yardnutz said:


> Mardel74 said:
> 
> 
> > What products you recommend ?
> ...


Coupon code "lawnphix" gets you 15% off.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

lawnphix said:


> yardnutz said:
> 
> 
> > Mardel74 said:
> ...


@lawnphix In addition to EB and GL&T, I also got some 6-6-6 blend. Original intent was to apply it to my wife's garden but I'm wondering if I can use it for the lawn too as a foliar spray - especially for areas like hellstrip where i just reno and has new TTTF grass that doesn't make sense for a rotary spreader nor can my sprinklers reach. If so, what is the application rate for lawn on the 6-6-6?


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

VALawnNoob said:


> @lawnphix In addition to EB and GL&T, I also got some 6-6-6 blend. Original intent was to apply it to my wife's garden but I'm wondering if I can use it for the lawn too as a foliar spray - especially for areas like hellstrip where i just reno and has new TTTF grass that doesn't make sense for a rotary spreader nor can my sprinklers reach. If so, what is the application rate for lawn on the 6-6-6?


Do you have a link to their 6-6-6? I'm not too familiar with it but I'm sure it's OK. Since it's 6% N, you'd probably need quite a bit if you wanted to deliver any substantial N. How many sq ft are you covering?


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

The hellstrip and side strip section is maybe only 300 sq ft?

This is the triple threat 6-6-6 link https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/triple-threat-6-6-6/


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

That looks pretty good. If it is in fact a dried version of their Liquid Gold then it should be terrific for your turf. I'd probably test a couple of tablespoons in a gallon of water over the 300 sq ft. It won't deliver much of any NPK but there appears to be a lot of other valuable micronutrients.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

lawnphix said:


> That looks pretty good. If it is in fact a dried version of their Liquid Gold then it should be terrific for your turf. I'd probably test a couple of tablespoons in a gallon of water over the 300 sq ft. It won't deliver much of any NPK but there appears to be a lot of other valuable micronutrients.


I guess I am struggling with how to calculate the amount of NPK I am putting down? The K4L instructions says to do 1 tbsp per gallon. Does that THEN make a 6-6-6 liquid fertilizer? If so and say 1 gallon of water is about 8.3 lbs then do I multiple that by .06 to get about .5 lbs of N down? Sorry for the dumb question but I'm not understanding the water soluble fertilizer powder calculation yet.


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

VALawnNoob said:


> I guess I am struggling with how to calculate the amount of NPK I am putting down? The K4L instructions says to do 1 tbsp per gallon. Does that THEN make a 6-6-6 liquid fertilizer? If so and say 1 gallon of water is about 8.3 lbs then do I multiple that by .06 to get about .5 lbs of N down? Sorry for the dumb question but I'm not understanding the water soluble fertilizer powder calculation yet.


No, because the package of water soluble fertilizer should still only contains 6% each NPK. So if you had a pound of 6-6-6 fertilizer, there'd only be about 1 ounce each NPK (6% of 16 oz = 0.96).

https://www.omnicalculator.com/construction/water-soluble-fertilizer


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

lawnphix said:


> VALawnNoob said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I am struggling with how to calculate the amount of NPK I am putting down? The K4L instructions says to do 1 tbsp per gallon. Does that THEN make a 6-6-6 liquid fertilizer? If so and say 1 gallon of water is about 8.3 lbs then do I multiple that by .06 to get about .5 lbs of N down? Sorry for the dumb question but I'm not understanding the water soluble fertilizer powder calculation yet.
> ...


Hmm got to say I am a bit disappointed. With so little NPK why even advertise it or make a distinction with the 10-10-10? What else is in there that makes it "liquid gold"? I just want to make sure I'm not wasting my time applying "nothing"


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

VALawnNoob said:


> Hmm got to say I am a bit disappointed. With so little NPK why even advertise it or make a distinction with the 10-10-10? What else is in there that makes it "liquid gold"? I just want to make sure I'm not wasting my time applying "nothing"


Looks like liquid gold is a 2-2-1 blend "containing Enzymes, Micro-nutrients, Macro-nutrients, 5% Humic Acid,and over 40% Fulvic Acid." Apply 1 gallon diluted to cover 8,800 sq ft. We should ask them what the 6-6-6 concentrate ratios are to make the 1 gallon.

Also remember, gardening doesn't require, nor can it handle so much NPK as established turf. I wouldn't consider your purchase a waste. They have a 21-0-8 granular lawn mix; and their 50-0-0 urea is water soluble if you're looking for quick release N.

Disclosure: I don't work for them, but do collaborate on some products.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

It's back this weekend. Any good stackable coupons?


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

massgrass said:


> It's back this weekend. Any good stackable coupons?


Yeah you can use *lawnphix25 *for 25% off Green lawn & Turf and *lawnphix *for 15% off everything else.


----------



## BigBoxLawn (Jul 8, 2020)

lawnphix said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. Bought a pound for $21 and free shipping.
> ...


Do you apply this Foliar or Hose end?


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

BigBoxLawn said:


> lawnphix said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


You can use hose end, but you may need to strain it prior. If you mix in a gallon jug overnight with warm tap water, it's usually good. But there may be some Humic that settles to the bottom.

If you have a backpack, the basket strainer plus in-tank reservoir filter is enough.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

lawnphix said:


> Yeah you can use *lawnphix25 *for 25% off Green lawn & Turf and *lawnphix *for 15% off everything else.


Thanks, didn't know that coupon code was still good! :thumbup:


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

lawnphix said:


> BigBoxLawn said:
> 
> 
> > lawnphix said:
> ...


I guess you water after application since it's a soil amendment? I just applied this morning using the sprayer tip I usually use for applying prodiamine. Since it's not a foliar app?


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

NJ-lawn said:


> lawnphix said:
> 
> 
> > BigBoxLawn said:
> ...


You definitely can. Usually I apply in the evening and water in the next morning.


----------

